# Samsung Galaxy S6 Soft Keys Not Working



## Zektic (May 21, 2016)

Hi all. The "back button" and "recent tabs" button on my Galaxy S6 has stopped working after a little drop. The rest of the phone funtions perfectly, its just those two buttons that no longer work. I tried searching for a guide or video tutorial on how to replace them or fix them but I can't seem to find anything as if no one else has had this problem? Any help is apprecaited thanks in advance.


----------

